# Supprimer un NAS du finder



## jujuaubey (10 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour
Voilà mon problème : Avant que je déménage, j'étais sous SL et mon NAS DS207 était bien configuré. Après le déménagement, l'adresse ip du NAS a changé. Et mon mac ne se connecte plus automatiquement au NAS. Si cela n'a pas été un problème de le re-mapper sous W7, je n'arrive pas à le faire sous Lion (j'ai fait l'upgrade au passage).
Je pense qu''il me suffirait de le supprimer du finder (le disque nommé Diskstation) et de le re-mapper avec l'assistant synology, mais dans le finder, je trouve pas la manip pour cela (voir photo jointe).







Si quelqu'un a une solution, je lui serais grandement reconnaissant 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Kevin.S (11 Novembre 2011)

Alors desolé, mais je trouve ça un peut confus, ou alors c'est moi qui n'ai pas compris.

Pour supprimer ton NAS, il te suffit d'aller dans le finder, ensuit en haut, dans la barre grise, c'est comme ça que je l'appel , tu cliques sur "Aller", ensuite, sur "Se connecter à un serveur...", et la, sur la droite tu as un onglet en forme d'horloge, clique dessus, et la tu verra ton NAS,  et en dessous écrit, effacer les serveurs récent, si tu n'en a qu'un seul, c'est ok, si tu en a plusieurs, perso, je sais pas comment ça se passe, si cela efface tous les NAS ou juste un, car moi j'en est qu'un.


Ensuite pour rajouter un NAS et faire en sorte qu'il reste affiché, suffit de faire la même chose, sauf qu'en tapant ton NAS dans se connecter au serveur, tu cliques sur petit +, et la normalement, il devrait y rester.


J'espère avoir bien compris ce que tu demandais.


----------



## jujuaubey (11 Novembre 2011)

Kevin.S a dit:


> Alors desolé, mais je trouve ça un peut confus, ou alors c'est moi qui n'ai pas compris.
> 
> Pour supprimer ton NAS, il te suffit d'aller dans le finder, ensuit en haut, dans la barre grise, c'est comme ça que je l'appel , tu cliques sur "Aller", ensuite, sur "Se connecter à un serveur...", et la, sur la droite tu as un onglet en forme d'horloge, clique dessus, et la tu verra ton NAS,  et en dessous écrit, effacer les serveurs récent, si tu n'en a qu'un seul, c'est ok, si tu en a plusieurs, perso, je sais pas comment ça se passe, si cela efface tous les NAS ou juste un, car moi j'en est qu'un.
> 
> ...



Je comprends tout à fait que ça soit confus, ça l'est pour moi aussi 

J'ai essayé ta manip mais cela n'a pas fonctionné.

Ce qu'il se passe, c'est qu'au démarrage, cela me marque échec de la connexion. Je suis obligé de rentrer manuellement l'utilisateur et le mot de passe (enfin juste l'utilisateur vu qu'il n'y a pas de mot de passe) et de valider pour qu'il se connecte. Auparavant, la connexion était automatique au démarrage du mac.

En fait, J'aimerais simplement supprimer le NAS de la barre de gauche du finder (Diskstation et Diskstation Time Machine). Ceci afin de le remettre proprement.
En faisant ta manip, je peux sortir les serveurs récents, mais rien ne change dans le finder 

Hormis si quelqu'un me trouve une solution plus simple.

Enfin je sais toujours pas si mon message est clair


----------

